# Grain Filler



## jkblubaugh (Jan 18, 2011)

I am starting a new custom bass project and I have a question about grain filler. The bass will be constructed using Eastern hardrock maple for the neck and through the center of the body. The wings of the bass will be swamp ash topped with 1/4" of sapele. I want to fill the grain for a mirror finish, but I'm confused at how to apply the filler considering the different woods. I want to bring out the natural color and grain of the wood, but I have read I should be using a grain filler that is colored darker than the wood I am applying it to. I don't think the maple will need filler, but the swamp ash and sapele will. Can I mask off the maple center and apply the filler to the sapele and swamp ash without having the filler leach under the tape and color the maple?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

The filler should be a peanutbutter consistancy. it will be no problem to keep it off the Maple... without tape. .. plus it sands easly to get it off of where you dont want it.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

*filler on bass project*

Sounds like a nice project, would love to see the finished work. 
When I am making instruments I try to avoid fillers as they often mask true wood grain and character. You have some nice contrasting woods that will want to be "shown off". I too would be very worried about the filler leaching under tape and into the maple. That will not be a good thing. 
I wonder if with enough top coats and finishing between coats if you could do this project without the filler ???
Is it possible to try a some test pieces to see how they finish without a filler, provide you can put a few coats on ??
Hope this helps ... would really like to see the finished project ... sounds very cool


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Collett said:


> ......I wonder if with enough top coats and finishing between coats if you could do this project without the filler ???.........


The answer is yes it can be done but it is not practical. It would take a lot of coats and sanding between coats.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

jkblubaugh said:


> ........ I want to fill the grain for a mirror finish, but I'm confused at how to apply the filler considering the different woods...... but I have read I should be using a grain filler that is colored darker than the wood I am applying it to. *That is generally correct. Our eyes are used to seeing holes and cracks as dark spots and that is why you noticed the pores in the first place. If you go with a clear or neutral filler, the pores will usually be lighter than the original wood and this will look odd unless you were going for a special effect.*  Tony B
> 
> I don't think the maple will need filler, *(Correct.* Tony B) but the swamp ash and sapele will. Can I mask off the maple center and apply the filler to the sapele and swamp ash without having the filler leach under the tape and color the maple? *See note below.* Tony B


To answer the last part of your question is yes and no, so let me explain. 
First off, paste wood grain filler will stain the wood due to the pigment in the filler. This is normally not desirable. So.........Start off by applying a primer coat on the surface of the wood. When the primer is dry, apply te paste wood filler and rub in across the grain with a burlap cloth. The cross grain rubbing will prevent the filler from coming back out and at the same time the burlap will absorb some of the excess. When the paste filler flashes off, sand the primer back down to bare wood. This will remove the last of the filler from the surface and leave it only in the pores and grain. Then go ahead with a fresh coat of primer and top coat as you would normally do. 
Any excess on the maple could be easily wiped off of the primer with mineral spirits and the sanding will do the final cleaning. The maple wont have any open pores so there will be no filler in it.


----------



## jkblubaugh (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. Tony B, the primer I apply before the grain filler should just be a clear stain, right? Thanks again.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

jkblubaugh said:


> Thanks for your responses. Tony B, the primer I apply before the grain filler should just be a clear stain, right? Thanks again.


I will asume that you meant a clear finish and not "clear stain".
The primer should be a clear finish with no color added. If you add color to the primer, the sanding down part would leave an uneven color on the surface since it will be partially sanded. Once the filler over the clear primer is sanded down to bare wood, you could then apply a stain over everything if that is what you want. I was led to believe that you wanted to still see the natural grain and color in the wood. In this case, skip the stain. I hope I am not confusing you with too much info. What is in my brain and what I translate into text dont always match. Sorry.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*JK*

I jst sent you a message


----------



## jkblubaugh (Jan 18, 2011)

I did in fact mean a clear finish. Your directions are great. I have plenty of sapele and swamp ash and I'll get a piece of maple to do a small test run.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

